# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  форма 4ФСС 2015 для 1с 7.7(310) Зарплата и Кадры 2.3

## Александр8989

люди добрые! помогите пожалуйста! есть ли вообще для ЗИКа 7.7 форма 4фсс за 2015 год?

----------

